# Drucker kompatibel zu OS X 10.4.11 gesucht



## Woohoo (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche einen Drucker der kompatibel mit dem Mac OS X 10.4.11 Betriebssystem ist. Er sollte zudem auch kopieren, scannen können und über W-lan verfügen.

Bisher habe ich nur den Canon Pixma MX 515 gefunden:

Canon Pixma MX515 All-in-One Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Vielleicht kennt jemand noch ein paar Alternativen. 

Der Drucker soll ein Geschenk sein. Mein Vorschlag an den zu Beschenkenden, das BS zu wechseln wurde leider abgelehnt. 
Preis: bis 150€

Danke für eure Hilfe & Gruß
Woohoo


----------



## clown44 (10. Januar 2013)

Was hälst Du denn hier von:

Epson Stylus Office BX305FW Plus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Der Erfüllt Deine Gewünschten Anforderungen!!!


----------



## Woohoo (10. Januar 2013)

Den werde ich mir mal genauer ansehen. Danke.

Der Canon MX 515 ist übrigens doch nicht kompatibel mit dem BS.

Hatte mir jetzt noch den HP Officejet 4500w als möglichen Kandidaten ausgeguckt. Hatte schon den Officejet 8600Pro daheim, super Drucker (duplex kopieren, scannen und drucken), habe nur nicht auf die Kompatibilität geachtet.


Edit:
So es ist ein Canon der MG Baureihe geworden, hat leider kein ADF ansonsten alles was ich wollte.


----------

